# Question For Griff



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

As I'm about to become the latest owner of Ian's watch







can you tell me where you got your bracelet from









If anyone else has any ideas, feel free to comment.

Many thanks

MIKE..

Griffs watch


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That one has certainly done the rounds, which is funny since everyone likes it so well. Myself included. Or are you getting the one with the baton markers?









If I remember correctly, Roy sorted the bracelet for Griff when he got it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The bracelet is one of my Â£24 Swiss Oyster ones.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...&hl=mirage&st=0

For the whole story inc the bracelet.

I am still not sure. Have you got Griffs? Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> That one has certainly done the rounds, which is funny since everyone likes it so well. Myself included. Or are you getting the one with the baton markers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

No, it's the one with numbers. If I'm right, Roy sold it to George, George sold it to Ian, Ian sold it to Mike, Mike ain't selling







Sorry if I missed anyone out









On all occasions I would have loved to buy this watch, but did not have the money









So hanging onto the money from the Airman sale was a master stroke









MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> The bracelet is one of my Â£24 Swiss Oyster ones.


 Hi Roy,

Put a bracelet aside with my other "stuff"









Thanks

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Did George not have a Mirage 1? And sold it the same day he bought Griffs?

It doesnt really matter. You have it now and we all don't


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Did George not have a Mirage 1? And sold it the same day he bought Griffs?
> 
> It doesnt really matter. You have it now and we all don't


 I think your half right, looking back on the sales it was ROLEX who bought Griff's I think
















Quote "It doesnt really matter. You have it now and we all don't







"

I know
















Apologies to ODKLIZEC who just missed out, your time will come







, like mine did

MIKE..


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

MIKE said:


> Apologies to ODKLIZEC who just missed out, your time will come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never mind!..one day it will be mine


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> The bracelet is one of my Â£24 Swiss Oyster ones.


 Yes...............and it looks good with that, or the USA oiled leather straps. The watch was bought 1st by me from Roy, and when I sold it on it was gaining about 1s in 3 days.

I sold that and some other watches to consolidate into one meaty purchase which I am still considering.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nearly right with the heritage of the M3.

I originally wanted a M3 but Roy was sold out at the time, with no whisper of a new version, so I bought the M1. I had this for about 3 to 4 months whist still looking for an M3. Griff's became available and I pounced, selling my M1 to fund the purchase. I had the M3 for about 2 to 3 months, when I made the decision to sell it. I sold it to Ian, Ian sold it to Mike, and now Mike ain't selling (so we are told







)

I can confirm that the bracelet is one of Roy's standard Oysters and suits it very well.

The oyster bracelet also looks very good on the RLT 13 (One Hand) and the 14 (Chrono), which is the combo I am wearing now.


----------

